# How many weeks pregnant were you when you had your baby or babies?



## Carleyx

Just as the title says.
X


----------



## thedog

I was induced at 39weeks 1day, and had him at 39 weeks 3 days xx


----------



## catherine93

I gave birth at just over 39 weeks.


----------



## Mama Afrika

37+1 weeks.


----------



## leoniebabey

38+2 after being induced at 38+1


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO was born at 40+5


----------



## anawi

41+3 :-(


----------



## LockandKey

went into labor naturally at 40 weeks and 3 days. She's my first


----------



## henrysmumkaz

40 weeks on his due date.


----------



## Tiffa130

38 weeks 1 day
I had a sweep at 38 weeks


----------



## chippysgirl23

39+5 first baby


----------



## Lilly12

41 weeks, first baby.. went into labor naturally.


----------



## brunette&bubs

37+2
first baby


----------



## mummy3

32+3:flower:


----------



## oliviarose

Daughter 40+3, born at 40+5 - very long painful labour from start to finish.

Son 39+4, very quick and easy labour.


----------



## Emsbambino

40+2
my waters broke on my due date


----------



## Brieanna

40+6 went into labor naturally a few days before scheduled induction. First baby. :)


----------



## tinkerbellkj

38+4 first baby


----------



## mrs_park

Waters broke 40+6 and he was bornby emcs at 41 weeks :)


----------



## Emmy1987

Waters started leaking 39+3, didn't realise (lol), induced (with gel) @ 40 weeks, waters completely broke 40+1, had her early hours 40+2 weeks :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I had Landon the day between 2 due dates I had been given
Casen exactly a week early at 39wks
Hayden on his due date
Preston I was 37wks 3 days


----------



## after autumn

41 weeks 6 days! the day before they were inducing me! He took his sweet time ;)


----------



## MrsPoodle

C came at 40+4, went into labour on 40+2 though!


----------



## x__amour

Induced at 40+1 for preeclampsia, EMCS at 40+2. :flow:


----------



## minibeast

41+4 went into labour naturally couple of days before


----------



## Agiboma

25+3 due to IC and Pre eclamsia


----------



## Hazfoz

41+3, had a sweep at 41 and natural labour started at 41+1 x


----------



## Mizze

42+3! numerous sweeps, and 4 courses of inductions and nada - so she came out the sunroof in the end! :thumbup:

Mizze xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Spontaneous labour, gave birth at 41+2.


----------



## HodgePodge

38 weeks exactly. I'd had a sweep less than 24 hours before and was due to be induced the day after because I had Obstetric Cholestasis.


----------



## Srrme

28.6 weeks.


----------



## KatelynsMummy

39+4 :) <3


----------



## Blu10

Spontaneous labour at exactly 38 weeks! Baby Oliver arrived after 17 hours labour by forceps delivery x


----------



## membas#1

41 weeks after 3 sweeps


----------



## tu123

Waters broke at 39 weeks. Daughter was born at 39w and 1day. I started using clary sage oil in the bath and rubbing on my tum at 38 weeks. Who knows if it made a difference.


----------



## lindseymw

33+5weeks & 34+5weeks


----------



## babyfromgod

38 weeks exactly


----------



## MilitaryMummy

39 + 5 labour started naturally and was smooth sailing. First baby. xx


----------



## Odd Socks

i went into labour at 39+6 & had bella on her due date.
xx


----------



## taylor197878

induced at 38+5 due to brooke being small she was born after 5 and a half hours.


----------



## MissGx

I was induced at 41+6 and had him at 42weeks exactly!..


----------



## blondey

39+4, went into labour naturally and she was here 6 hours later. She's my first :)


----------



## Lellow

40+1 :)


----------



## MissRoc

35+2, elective c-section, he was going to be delivered at 32+1 but he hung on a little longer!


----------



## bathbabe

36.3 weeks but my waters broke at 34.3 weeks x


----------



## Eala

Went into labour spontaneously around 7am on 39+5, she was born 39+6 at 01.22am :)


----------



## Whisper

1st with my DD i was induced at 42weeks and she arrived at 42+1 (emergency c-section)
with my DS i had him at 39+1weeks (planned c-section)


----------



## llsarahll

41+4 lol


----------



## lynnikins

41 +6 with ds1 and 41+4 with ds2


----------



## mrsdean2009

40+3 :d


----------



## Eternal

40+6 went into labour naturally, has a sweep 48 hours before.


----------



## Gemba

42 + 1!


----------



## 5-a-side

dd1 - 39+6
dd2 - 36


----------



## ttcfirstbb

39w2d, scheduled c section


----------



## purplerat

38 weeks + 3 days I think (induced at 38 +1)


----------



## aileymouse

Daughter no1 born 41+5 induced
Daughter no2 born 41+1 12 hours after a sweep


----------



## CormacksGirl

39+6, a day shy of his due date!!!


----------



## Leahmasie

43w after an induction


----------



## Guppy051708

My water broke naturally at 41+4. Contractions began immediatly. I gave birth 30 hours later at 41+5. That was my first time birth. I did everything humanly possible to naturally induce labor. nothing worked (i think it was bc he was posterior and i was a first time mom). I also had a sweep done at 40+3 and again at 41+1. ..guess they didn't work either! :dohh: Wonder when i will go with this LO!?!


----------



## Lou+Bubs

41+6 was booked in for a induction on the wed and she was born early hours tuesday morning!


----------



## New2Bumps

My waters broke at 35+5 and after being induced had him at 36+1


----------



## embojet

29+1! had to have an emercency section due to severe pre-e.


----------



## Leah_xx

I had her at 37weeks by emergency c-section


----------



## despereaux

my first one, i was 38 and my 2nd one, i was 42 wk and 3 days- overdue


----------



## mommy2lilmen

41 weeks 3 days _Induced_
40 weeks 3 days
39 weeks _Induced_
39 weeks 
39 weeks _Induced_
37 weeks 3 days _Induced_


----------



## hanelei

40+5, was due to be induced the next day but went into labour naturally (after a sweep the day before).


----------



## Torz

38+6, i was gutted, i had just started maternity leave & was quite happy to stay pregnant for longer. soo happy to meet my little man tho :)


----------



## Reedy

40+3 when my wayers broke & 40+5 when I had him x


----------



## Treelo

I had my 1st at 38wks, and my 2nd at 36wks.


----------



## Babbs34543

37+1 w/ my daughter- started naturally.

After reading this thread i see going past due is quite common i guess i need to gain some patience cause i'm getting really antsy for this one to make his arrival.


----------



## Tamashii

40 + 6 with my 1st (after a sweep)


----------



## Katy30

Natural Labour 37+1


----------



## Breezy

39 plus 3


----------



## Nev23

40 + 5


----------



## Snowball

42+2 (induced)
42+3 (induced)
39+1 (induced)
This one... answers on a postcard but I know I'll be induced :rofl:


----------



## BabyKerslake

40 + 4


----------



## calliebaby

37 + 4


----------



## noshowjo

first baby 39 weeks . and second baby 40 plus 4 days . althoug them 4 days over felt like another 9 months ha ha


----------



## clarsair

Spontaneous labour at 40+4.


----------



## teal

41 weeks (after a sweep at 40+6) xx


----------



## Teampink322

She arrived 37 weeks and 6 days


----------

